# Walsh out



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Dolan: "Donnie Walsh and I have mutually agreed that he will be leaving his position as president... at the end of June.... will remain with the team as a consultant for the 2011-12 season."


http://www.postingandtoasting.com/


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Late on this, but not a fan at all. I really hope Isiah isn't brought back.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

He is Wash out!

Trader Bob would be a good fit.

Proposal: Nash or T Parker to Knicks, #2 to Suns, Knicks package to Wolves


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bad move. Donnie Walsh is good.


----------

